# Closed caption in iPad app



## FoulBeast (May 7, 2007)

Can't find the answer to this after searching and Googling...can anyone tell me how to turn off closed caption in live tv stream on the iPad app? 

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You must have it turned on for your entire iPad. Go to the Apple Setting app. Under video turn off closed captions


----------

